# Charakterupload findet nicht mehr statt



## Iderissai (18. August 2007)

Hallo liebes buffed-Team

Bei mir funktioniert der Charupload nun schon seit über einer Woche nicht. Ich hatte noch eine uralt-Version von BLASC drauf, aber nun alles upgedated, aber der Upload funktioniert immer noch nicht. Ingame ist der BLASCProfiler bei den gewünschten Chars aktiviert und in den BLASC-Einstellungen habe ich diese ebenfalls aktiviert. BlascCrafter habe ich nicht aktiviert, sollte aber keinen Zusammenhang haben, oder? Im Charakterprofil hier auf buffed.de steht rechts oben die Meldung, dass das Profil noch mit einer alten Version des BLASCProfilers erstellt wurde. Dies ist richtig, aber wie gesagt, die aktuelle Version updatet nun gar nicht.

Könnt ihr dies von eurer Seite mal checken? Es geht unter anderem um folgende Charakterprofile:

http://wow.buffed.de/?c=2753405
http://wow.buffed.de/?c=2844183
http://wow.buffed.de/?c=2844184

Meine anderen Chars sind noch aktuell, weil sich bei denen länger als eine Woche nichts mehr getan hat.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

Gruss
Iderissai


----------



## Isegrim (18. August 2007)

Hi Iderissai,

probier’s doch einfach mal mit dem manuellen Upload. Hat bei vielen Spielern schon geholfen:

http://wow.buffed.de/blasc/430/manueller-upload


----------



## dannyl2912 (19. August 2007)

Isegrim schrieb:


> Hi Iderissai,
> 
> probier’s doch einfach mal mit dem manuellen Upload. Hat bei vielen Spielern schon geholfen:
> 
> http://wow.buffed.de/blasc/430/manueller-upload



Das habe ich auch mal probiert, seitdem ist mein Main auf Level 55 anstatt auf Level 70, weil ich eine .bak-Datei hochgeladen habe. Die Datei die zum Hochladen bestimmt ist, ist fast leer. Hab Blascrafter neu installiert und komplett eingerichtet. Seit dem 11.08. fand keine Aktualisierung statt. Was habe ich noch für Möglichkeiten? Unverträglichkeiten mit anderen Addons?


----------



## Isegrim (19. August 2007)

dannyl2912 schrieb:


> Unverträglichkeiten mit anderen Addons?



Yep. Manche Addons mögen Blasc nicht so gern. *g* Probier’s mal mit dem Deaktivieren aller Addons und anschließendem Hochladen.


----------



## Iderissai (19. August 2007)

Hi Isegrim

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Ich habe das ausprobiert, aber irgendwie bleibt er bei dem Upload hängen. Ich wähle die BLASCProfiler.lua-Datei aus, will sie hochladen, aber auch noch nach 30 Minuten erscheint unten in der Statusleiste die Meldung "übertrage Daten von www.buffed.de", und die Liste "folgende Charaktere wurden erfolgreich übertragen" bleibt leer.

An was kann das liegen? Soll ich euch die Dateien zumailen?

Danke und Gruss
Iderissai


----------



## dannyl2912 (19. August 2007)

Isegrim schrieb:


> Yep. Manche Addons mögen Blasc nicht so gern. *g* Probier’s mal mit dem Deaktivieren aller Addons und anschließendem Hochladen.



Gibt es bereits namentlich bekannte Störquellen? Ich habe alle bis auf Blasc deaktiviert und da ging es dann auch wieder mit dem Hochladen. Viele sind es bei mir nicht, hab die Hälfte der Addons nach dem Update wieder raus geschmissen.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (20. August 2007)

so geht es mir schon seit fast über einem monat. auch schon alles probiert. wäre auch mal dankbar dafür, wenn man erfahren könnte an welchen addons das liegt.

ich glaube gelesen zu haben, das eines wohl "onebag" oder so sein soll. nur dieses benutze ich überhaupt nicht. hatte es mir auch nie geholt.

und wie ich shcon mal in einem anderen beitrag geschrieben hatte, den manuellen upload hatte ich sogar mal über nacht laufen. nix, es ist nix passiert.

gruss

CtV


----------



## Pagan (21. August 2007)

Isegrim schrieb:


> Yep. Manche Addons mögen Blasc nicht so gern. *g* Probier’s mal mit dem Deaktivieren aller Addons und anschließendem Hochladen.




Sorry, aber das kann's ja auf Dauer irgendwie nicht sein, dass man vor jedem Upload/Abgleich erst mal auf Verdacht alle Addons deaktivieren muss. Daher auch meinerseits die Nachfrage an die Macher: Gibt's 'ne Liste mit den bekannten "Störern" und/oder in absehbarer Zeit die Aussicht auf einen reibungslos arbeitenden Client für die User?


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (21. August 2007)

so, ich setze mal hier jetzt eine liste von den addons rein, die mir bei meinem priester angezeigt werden. leider sind das nichta alle die er mir auflistet.

ich habe noch viele mehr, aber davon sind dann auch einige deaktiviert.

AtlasOutdoorRaids: disabled
AtlasFlightPaths: disabled
AtlasDungeonLocs: disabled
AtlasBattlegrounds: disabled
CensusPlus: disabled
CharactersViewer: disabled
EnhancedColourPicker: disabled
FreeBagSlots: disabled
PartyCastingBars: disabled
MapNotes: disabled
MiniGames: disabled
MobInfo2: disabled
Notepad: disabled
PopBar: disabled
ReURL: disabled
CharacterProfiler: disabled
TasteTheNaimbow: enabled
Clock: disabled
BetterKeyBinding: disabled
TooltipsKhaos: disabled
Wardrobe: disabled
CastTime: disabled
XPerl_RaidMonitor: disabled
AtlasLoot: disabled
CooldownCount: disabled
XPerl_Options: enabled
XPerl_Player: disabled
XPerl_Target: disabled
XPerl_Party: disabled
TitanHonorPlus: disabled
ArcaneBar: disabled
Perl_Target_Target: enabled
DamageMeters: disabled
WearMe: disabled
BarOptions: disabled
VisibilityOptions: disabled
AllInOneInventory: disabled


----------



## Iderissai (22. August 2007)

Guten Abend

Ich wäre froh, wenn sich mal ein buffed.de Teammitglied melden würde, mein Charupload funktioniert nämlich immer noch nicht, obwohl jedes Mal wenn ich WoW beende die Meldung kommt "Profil xy wurde erfolgreich aktualisiert". 

Könnt Ihr die Upload-Dateien überprüfen, oder welche Möglichkeiten habt ihr? Wäre froh, wenn das bald mal wieder gehen würde, meine Charakterprofile sind total veraltet.

Danke und Gruss
Iderissai


----------



## dannyl2912 (23. August 2007)

Iderissai schrieb:


> Guten Abend
> 
> Ich wäre froh, wenn sich mal ein buffed.de Teammitglied melden würde, mein Charupload funktioniert nämlich immer noch nicht, obwohl jedes Mal wenn ich WoW beende die Meldung kommt "Profil xy wurde erfolgreich aktualisiert".
> 
> ...




Ich bekomme nun eine Fehlermeldung von WoW: 

Date: 2007-08-23 10:15:54
ID: 51
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: ..\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua line 375:
   table index is nil
Debug:
   [C]: ?
   BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:375: GetSkills()
   BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1298: OnEvent()
   [string "*:OnEvent"]:1:
      [string "*:OnEvent"]:1
   [C]: ExpandSkillHeader()
   Gatherer\GatherUtil.lua:215: GetSkills()
   Gatherer\GatherEvent.lua:106: OnEvent()
   [string "*:OnEvent"]:1:
      [string "*:OnEvent"]:1
AddOns:
  ArcHUD2, v2.2
  Atlas, v1.9.1
  AtlasBattlegrounds, v1.9.1
  AtlasDungeonLocs, v1.9.1
  AtlasFlightPaths, v1.9.1
  AtlasOutdoorRaids, v1.9.1
  AtlasLoot, vAtlasLoot Enhanced v4.00.00
  Auctioneer, v4.0.2
  BLASCProfiler, v2.6.1
  BLASCrafter, v0.4.0
  BonusScanner, vv2.4
  CritLine
  Enchantrix, v4.0.3.2025
  EnchantrixBarker, v3.9.0.1560 (Wallaby)
  EnhTooltip, v4.0.2
  Gatherer, v2.99.0.0572
  KLHThreatMeter, v20.2
  Ace2
  LootHog
  MobHealth, v3.2
  MobHealth3BlizzardFrames, v1.2
  MobInfo2, v3.27
  CEnemyCastBar
  Necrosis, v2.0
  Stubby, v1508
  SWFixLogStrings, v2.0
  SWStats, v2.1.2
  SWUniLog, v2.1.2
  Swatter, v4.0.2
  Titan, v3.0.7.20100
  TitanAmmo, v3.0.7.20100
  TitanBag, v3.0.7.20100
  TitanClock, v3.0.7.20100
  TitanCoords, v3.0.7.20100
  TitanItemBonuses, v3.0.7.20100
  TitanLootType, v3.0.7.20100
  TitanMoney, v3.0.7.20100
  TitanPerformance, v3.0.7.20100
  TitanRegen, v3.0.7.20100
  TitanRepair, v3.0.7.20100
  TitanRider, v3.0.7.20100
  TitanXP, v3.0.7.20100
  TitanMail, v2.02.$Revision: 1 $
  XLoot, v0.9
  FastQuestClassic, v2.12.03


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (23. August 2007)

so liebe leute. ich hatte jetzt mal meine addons deaktiviert und dann einen manuellen upload durchgeführt und siehe da, es updatet.

also liebe buffis, bitte bitte findet mal raus welches addon den blasc profiler stört, es ist ja auch erst seit anfang august.

ich habe soviele addons das ich selber nicht die nerven habe, um es rauszufinden.

Edith: bei meinem priester hat sich der addontext im gegensatz zum letzten mal erweitert. diesmal sind alle addons enthalten.

AtlasOutdoorRaids: disabled
AtlasFlightPaths: disabled
AtlasDungeonLocs: disabled
AtlasBattlegrounds: disabled
CensusPlus: disabled
CharactersViewer: disabled
EnhancedColourPicker: disabled
FreeBagSlots: disabled
PartyCastingBars: disabled
MapNotes: enabled
MiniGames: disabled
MobInfo2: disabled
Notepad: enabled
PopBar: enabled
ReURL: disabled
CharacterProfiler: disabled
TasteTheNaimbow: enabled
Clock: disabled
BetterKeyBinding: disabled
TooltipsKhaos: enabled
Wardrobe: disabled
CastTime: enabled
XPerl_RaidMonitor: enabled
AtlasLoot: disabled
CooldownCount: disabled
XPerl_Options: enabled
XPerl_Player: disabled
XPerl_Target: disabled
XPerl_Party: disabled
TitanHonorPlus: disabled
ArcaneBar: disabled
Perl_Target_Target: enabled
DamageMeters: enabled
WearMe: disabled
BarOptions: disabled
VisibilityOptions: disabled
AllInOneInventory: disabled
ActionButtonColors: disabled
AlphaMap: enabled
AltInvite: enabled
Archaeologist: enabled
ArenaMaster: enabled
Atlas: enabled
Auctioneer: disabled
EquipCompare: enabled
BeanCounter: enabled
MobileMinimapButtons: enabled
BonusScanner: enabled
BtmScan: enabled
BuffOptions: disabled
CCWatch: enabled
ChatScroll: enabled
ChatTimeStamps: enabled
ChatBar: enabled
ChatEdit: enabled
ChatMOD: enabled
ChatThrottleLib: enabled
Chronos: enabled
Clique: enabled
ConsisTint: enabled
StupidMount2: enabled
Earth: enabled
EasyMail: enabled
eCastingBar: enabled
Enchantrix: enabled
EnhTooltip: enabled
!ImprovedErrorFrame: enabled
FeatureFrame: enabled
Fire: enabled
FireTree: enabled
FluidFrames: enabled
FriendsFacts: enabled
SocialMods: disabled
GMail: enabled
Gymnast: enabled
DivineBlessing: enabled
DurabilityStatus: enabled
HKCounter: enabled
ReloadUI: enabled
Informant: enabled
CombatCaller: enabled
CombatStats: enabled
Khaos: enabled
KLHThreatMeter: enabled
TellTrack: enabled
Ace2: enabled
Localization: enabled
MCom: enabled
MinimapZoom: enabled
MobHealth: enabled
MovableBags: enabled
PartyQuests: enabled
Perl_ArcaneBar: enabled
Perl_CombatDisplay: enabled
Perl_Config: enabled
Perl_Config_Options: enabled
Perl_Focus: enabled
Perl_Party: enabled
Perl_Party_Pet: enabled
Perl_Party_Target: enabled
Perl_Player: enabled
Perl_Player_Pet: enabled
Perl_Target: enabled
QuestLogLevelPatch: enabled
Satellite: enabled
sct: enabled
sct_options: enabled
sctd_options: enabled
sctd: enabled
SellValue: enabled
Sea: enabled
SimpleCombatLog: enabled
Skinner: enabled
MonitorStatus: enabled
Stubby: enabled
!Swatter: enabled
Telepathy: enabled
Telepathy-Versions: enabled
QuickLoot: enabled
Thottbot: enabled
TinyTip: enabled
TinyTipExtras: enabled
TinyTipOptions: enabled
Titan: enabled
TitanAmmo: enabled
TitanBag: enabled
TitanClock: enabled
TitanCoords: enabled
TitanGuild: enabled
TitanHonorMarks: enabled
TitanItemBonuses: enabled
TitanLootType: enabled
TitanMoney: enabled
TitanPerformance: enabled
TitanRegen: enabled
TitanRepair: enabled
TitanRider: enabled
TitanStanceSets: enabled
TitanXP: enabled
UIPanelOptions: enabled
BetterItemCount: enabled
WeaponQuickSwap: enabled
WorldMapInfo: enabled
XPerl_ArcaneBar: disabled
XPerl_GrimReaper: enabled
XPerl_PartyPet: disabled
XPerl_PlayerBuffs: disabled
XPerl_PlayerPet: disabled
XPerl_RaidAdmin: enabled
XPerl_RaidHelper: enabled
XPerl_RaidPets: disabled
XPerl_RaidFrames: enabled
XPerl_TargetTarget: disabled
XPerl_TeamSpeak: disabled
XPerl_Tutorial: enabled
XPerl: enabled
ReagentHelper: enabled
DBM_Battlegrounds: enabled
DBM_BlackTemple: enabled
DBM_API: enabled
DBM_GUI: enabled
DBM_Hyjal: enabled
DBM_Karazhan: enabled
DBM_Serpentshrine: enabled
FastQuest: enabled
DBM_Other: enabled
DBM_TheEye: enabled
MobileFrames: disabled


----------



## dannyl2912 (27. August 2007)

Dies hier ist meine Datei "BLASCProfiler.lua" von gestern abend, die erstellt wurde. Er lädt zwar etwas hoch, erstellt die Charakter-Daten nicht richtig bzw. gar nicht, wie man hier sehen kann. Daher bringt der manuelle Upload auch nichts.



```
BLASCProfile = {
	["obj"] = {
	},
	["npcinfo"] = {
	},
	["npc"] = {
	},
	["locale"] = "deDE",
	["loot"] = {
	},
	["version"] = "2.6.1",
	["loc"] = {
	},
	["char"] = {
	},
	["quest"] = {
	},
	["items"] = {
	},
}

BLASC_upload = 1

BLASC_Version = "113"
```


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (29. August 2007)

/push

immer noch nix neues. sorry, aber langsam finde ich es nicht mehr lustig, das ich meine gesamten addons deaktivieren muss, nur das der upload funzt.


----------



## Nadjana (30. August 2007)

Mein char upload geht mit allen chars nur mit einem nicht kann es ein das blascuploader keine sonderzeichen erkennt?

Siehe Namoor und Aliné

Mfg


----------



## ZAM (30. August 2007)

Nadjana schrieb:


> Mein char upload geht mit allen chars nur mit einem nicht kann es ein das blascuploader keine sonderzeichen erkennt?
> 
> Siehe Namoor und Aliné
> 
> Mfg



Mh, Namoor hat keine Sonderzeichen und das damalige Problem mit den Sonderzeichen in Charakternamen ist eigentlich schon lang gefixt.


----------



## ZAM (30. August 2007)

@Cyrus_the_Virus

Vielen Dank für die Liste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es ist nur halt, mh - seeeeeeehr Zeitaufwendig das Problem mit wirklich allen Addons zu testen. Zur Zeit wird der Profiler aber eh überarbeitet.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (30. August 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> @Cyrus_the_Virus
> 
> Vielen Dank für die Liste
> 
> ...



na das ist doch mal eine kleine andeutung, das ihr an dem problem arbeitet. das es sehr sehr zeitaufwendig ist weiß ich.

aber schön das ihr versucht den fehler zu finden, freut mich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

viel erfolg und glück wünsche ich weiterhin.

CtV


----------

